# What Equipment Will We Need To Watch 3D Broadcasts?



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

Bought a Mitsubishi 60' WD60C9 in February. It's "3-D Ready". With all the talk about 3D Channels coming in June and the like, I was wondering what I will need to have to watch the 3d channel? I currently have an HR21 hooked up to the tv. Also, movie-wise, I use my PS3 as my Blu-Ray player.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You will need a 3D adapter for your Mits. You will need glasses. For 3D BD, you will need a firmware update for your PS3. If you use your AVR as a switcher, you will need an HDMI 1.4 receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And FW update for your HR21 (If DTV will make it for the model).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> You will need a 3D adapter for your Mits. You will need glasses. For 3D BD, you will need a firmware update for your PS3. If you use your AVR as a switcher, you will need an HDMI 1.4 receiver.


That's sounds kind of expensive.

Mike


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I've read that the Mits 3D adapter will retail for about $100. And it will work on Samsung 3D ready sets as well. The glasses are all around $150/pair. I don't think you will need a 1.4 HDMI receiver because the specs on the Mits C9/737/837 all say they have 1.3a HDMI connections. Try this link for a discussion of various HDMI versions. And for good information on the Mits 3D ready AVS has a C9/737/837 forum.

I may have to switch to Direct when they get their 3D going. My Mits WD-82737 will be here next week.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

So, I would need a new TV to replace the <1 yr old plasma I have now. I would need additional sets of glasses at $125-$150 a pop. I would need a new 3D BD player....about $3500 to get a couple of channels in 3D and a few discs.

I really don't get it. Why would I want to pay all that money and get rid of my current setup, just so I can sit around and wear glasses to watch TV. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Oscar?!?

$100+ per pair of glasses! :eek2:

Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Every employee of those companies will be happy with a raise in paycheck.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> So, I would need a new TV to replace the <1 yr old plasma I have now. I would need additional sets of glasses at $125-$150 a pop. *I would need a new 3D BD player.*...about $3500 to get a couple of channels in 3D and a few discs.
> 
> I really don't get it. Why would I want to pay all that money and get rid of my current setup, just so I can sit around and wear glasses to watch TV. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Oscar?!?
> 
> ...


You only need a new 3D BD player for BD in 3D, not for D*. As to why would you? The same reason that people replaced all of their gear when they moved to HD. People said the same thing then (I have to get a new HDTV? I have to get a BD player? etc.). Changing gear is a constant.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> You only need a new 3D BD player for BD in 3D, not for D*. As to why would you? The same reason that people replaced all of their gear when they moved to HD. People said the same thing then (I have to get a new HDTV? I have to get a BD player? etc.). Changing gear is a constant.


I really don't think the whole "that's what everyone said when&#8230;" argument fits this particular situation very well.

First, HDTV was replacing the $100, 27" TV. 3D TV is replacing an $1800+ TV. Yeah, the differential in cost is a lot smaller. With so many HDTV's sold over the last 5 years, how many people are willing to replace that three year old 46" TV? How many first time HDTV buyers are going to fork over the extra $1000 for the TV and $500 glasses?

Second, the setups I've seen online come with one pair of glasses. Most homes have more then one person and you'll need an extra pair or two for when someone comes over. That could easily push another $500+. :eek2:

Three, you're tied to those glasses when watching TV. Make sure they're charged or have fresh batteries. Not to mention that currently they're all proprietary. Panasonic's work only with Panasonic's TVs and so on. That means that unless they have the same make of TV, any guests would have to rely on you for glasses...maybe two extra pairs aren't gonna be enough. Yeah, there are companies trying to create universal glasses but they TV manufacturers will hold that off as long as they can. Add to that the fact that there currently isn't a standard for those glasses that the manufacturers have agreed on.

Four, they don't play well with prescription glasses. They'll be real comfortable with two sets of temples behind my ears for two hours (note the sarcasm). I have astigmatism in one eye only and the glasses for Avatar gave me a raging headache by the time the move was over. My daughter had to wear her prescriptions for the movie and, since she's all about the fashion, they didn't fit very well over the top of her glasses. Because one pair of temples were sitting over the top of her prescription pair, they kept moving.

Five - One Hundred, THE GLASSES. :grin:

Mike


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Mike, Samsung has several plasma sets that are 3D ready. Granted, you need an adapter such as the forthcoming Mitsubishi but you don't need to replace the set if it is one of those. Not all glasses are proprietary. There are 3rd party glasses. In fact, Mitsubishi will not have their own glasses but will use 3rd party. You are correct about needing them charged, fresh batteries and costly. And even the just released Samsung 3D in the $3500 or so 3D package from Best Buy works just fine in 2D. We saw the demo of that one. That's what convinced us to get a new TV box. But we wanted the 82 so we'll wait for Mits to bring out the $100 adapter. We will get the glasses and yes, several pair for the grandkids. But our philosophy is if we spend it the daughter-in-law won't get to. :lol: And we really do love her dearly. And she tells us to spend it. As do all 4 sons. So, spend it we shall. 82" in the family room, 42" on the bedroom wall, 32" on her sewing room wall and a 65" that's getting moved to the game room upstairs. We loves us some TV


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> I really don't think the whole "that's what everyone said when&#8230;" argument fits this particular situation very well.
> 
> First, HDTV was replacing the $100, 27" TV. 3D TV is replacing an $1800+ TV. Yeah, the differential in cost is a lot smaller. With so many HDTV's sold over the last 5 years, how many people are willing to replace that three year old 46" TV? How many first time HDTV buyers are going to fork over the extra $1000 for the TV and $500 glasses?


All depends on peoples situations. I know my SDTV was a lot more than $100 and a lot bigger than 27". Conversely, my HDTV is much less than $1800. You're also forgetting the many people that had just purchased EDTV's and those that purchased HDTV's without HDMI and many other scenarios where people had to upgrade. Upgrading is just a part of getting the most out of the experience. Some will. Some won't.

As to how many people are willing to replace their 3 year old sets? Don't know. As many people as want 3D. Same goes for the how many will fork over $500 for glasses. The glasses are another piece of equipment needed. Some like to be on the cutting edge and some don't. Some saw this coming over a year ago and started planning accordingly and some didn't. Some are bothered by glasses and some aren't.

For me, buying glasses to watch the occasional 3D movie isn't a big deal.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I really don't think the whole "that's what everyone said when&#8230;" argument fits this particular situation very well.
> 
> First, HDTV was replacing the $100, 27" TV. 3D TV is replacing an $1800+ TV. Yeah, the differential in cost is a lot smaller. With so many HDTV's sold over the last 5 years, how many people are willing to replace that three year old 46" TV? How many first time HDTV buyers are going to fork over the extra $1000 for the TV and $500 glasses?
> 
> ...


I dont get why everyone is crying about having to furnish 3d glasses for all of their hypothetical guests. perhaps you could watch something else. you act like you have to wear glasses all the time. These tvs are perfectly functional 2d dislpays that you can also watch the occasional 3d event on if you so choose. Its just a new feature being offered on new tvs. if you dont need to buy a new tv for 5 years then dont worry about it. buy one when you are ready. No one is forcing anyone to upgrade their tvs or watch channels they are not interested in.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> So, I would need a new TV to replace the <1 yr old plasma I have now. I would need additional sets of glasses at $125-$150 a pop. I would need a new 3D BD player....about $3500 to get a couple of channels in 3D and a few discs.
> 
> I really don't get it. Why would I want to pay all that money and get rid of my current setup, just so I can sit around and wear glasses to watch TV. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Oscar?!?
> 
> ...


I cant imagine you would want to. There are millions of people who did not just buy a new tv last year that might be interested though.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> I dont get why everyone is crying about having to furnish 3d glasses for all of their hypothetical guests. perhaps you could watch something else. you act like you have to wear glasses all the time. These tvs are perfectly functional 2d dislpays that you can also watch the occasional 3d event on if you so choose. Its just a new feature being offered on new tvs. if you dont need to buy a new tv for 5 years then dont worry about it. buy one when you are ready. No one is forcing anyone to upgrade their tvs or watch channels they are not interested in.


I was envisioning something like having friends/family over to watch the 3D event or movie.

Additionally, I would want to have an extra pair around. They'll be the kind of things that get put down anywhere...especially when kids are involved. My daughter watched _The Little Mermaid_ almost daily when she was little. Only now it'll be _Toy Story 3_ in 3D. :grin:

My last SD TV went 15 year before it needed replacing. For what I paid for my 50" Panasonc, I'm hopin' for 10. 

Mike


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ummm ... I think I'll do my 3D viewing in an IMAX theater. :eek2:


----------

